# Hi, I'm looking for a vista driver for: Leadtek WinFast TV USB II Deluxe



## Lidan (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I've bought windows vista ultimate 64x and installed it.
I'm trying to get my tv card called "Leadtek WinFast TV USB II Deluxe" to work with vista but no good.
all I can find is XP\2000 drivers for my device. I have the original cd which comes with it, but it has drivers only for XP\2000 too.
Waiting for the saver and thanks in advanced, Lidan Hackmon.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one
http://www.downloadsource.net/12023...rt-WinFast-DV2000-Driver-Windows-Vista-64bit/


----------



## Lidan (Aug 29, 2007)

dai said:


> try this one
> http://www.downloadsource.net/12023...rt-WinFast-DV2000-Driver-Windows-Vista-64bit/


Thanks mate, but this one is for another product..and it doesn't work :-(
thanks again for your help, I'm waiting for another reply!:smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it was the only 64x i was able to find send leadtek an email asking for it's location


----------

